# Komtel bzw Versatel !!!



## brain_washed (26 Mai 2004)

Moin moin miteinander.

Wollte euch einmal mitteilen was ich für einen Ärger mit der Komtel bzw Versatel habe:

- habe am 4 Januar 2004 einen Vertrag über den Tarif Komtel No Limit abgeschlossen ( 50 Euro Grundgebühr, darin enthalten ein ISDN Anschluß inklusive 20 Euro Gesprächsguthaben zuzüglich einer Adsl Flatrate (2000er) ohne Transfervolumen.

- statt meines gewünschten bzw unterschriebenen Tarifes wurde mir ein herkömmlicher ISDN Anschluß mit einer ISDN Flatrate freigeschaltet

- daraufhin folgten fast jeden Sonntag Loginprobleme die bis zu 5 Stunden andauerten

- Anfang März dann endlich der gewünschte Tarif

- Ende April bekam ich komischer Weise einen Brief indem mir zu meiner Freischaltung zu meines gewünschten Tarifes gratuliert wurde. Daraufhin habe ich sofort Stellung genommen das ich inzwischen seit fast zwei Monaten diesen Tarif nutze. Dieses wurde mit einem Versehen von Seiten der Komtel entschuldigt

- am 13. Mai ging aber garnichts mehr. Keine Telefonie sowie das Internet

- laut aktuellem Stand müsse die Komtel bzw Versatel die Leitung erneut bei der Telekom anmieten was sich ungefähr 1 - 2 Wochen hinauszägern kann

- dazu kommt das ich seit der zweiten Rechnung bis heute falsche Rechnungen bekomme. Es werden mir immer wieder die Flatrate Gebühr und dazu jede Onlineminute berechnet, so daß Rechnungen in Höhe von 300 Euro und mehr entstehen

- habe inzwischen zei Gutschriften erhalten, welche aber immer noch nicht alle falsch anstehenden Kosten decken, so das immer noch eine Summe in Höhe von 240 Euro offen bleibt

- außerdem enthalten diese Rechnungen alle Kosten für die 01805 Kundenhotlines (12 cent/min) die ich wählen mußte, um nichtverschuldete Probleme zu beheben


Habe schon zwei Beschwerdebriefe an die Komtel gerrichtet. Den ersten vor über zwei Monaten, auf welche immer noch keine Reaktion bzw Entschädigung von Seiten des Provider vorgenommen worden sind.


Da auf eine meiner MSN Nummern eine 0190 Servicerufnummer geschaltet ist, sind mir seit dem 13.5.2004 schon etwa 1800 Euro Verlust entstanden.


Bevor ich bei der Komtel bzw Versatel Kunde geworden bin, war ich zufriedener Telekomkunde. Habe mich von einer geringen monatlichen Ersparnis auf Telefonkosten bzw Internetkosten zu einem Wechsel hinreissen lassen, welche ich bitter bereue.


Dies zu einer Firmenpolitik eines kleinen nordischen Unternehmens, welches ich leider absolut nicht empfehlen kann.

Habe heute einen Anruf von der Versatel bekommen und folgendes wurde mir berichtet:


- meine Beschwerdebriefe können und wurden bis jetzt nicht bearbeitet

- meine Leitung ist gekündigt und wird erst neu beantragt wenn ich die zu Unrecht mir enstandenen Rechnungen in voller Höhe trage 

Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme mit einem Anieter gehabt oder habt Ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie ich weiter vorgehen kann.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

brain_washed


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2004)

Frage mal einen Anwalt Deines Vertrauens!


----------



## brain_washed (27 Mai 2004)

Ergänzung:


War heute erneut bei Der Komtel bzw Versatel und habe mit jemandem aus dem Beschwerdemanagement gesprochen der sich nun dieser Sache endlich annehmen möchte.

Im vorraus wurde mir aber schon gesagt, das Schadensersatzansprüche wenig Chancen haben, geltend gemacht zu werden, da ich Privatkunde bin.

Was ein Fachmann bzw Anwalt dazu sagt, muss ich natürlich erfragen.

Zudem auch wenn jetzt eine Einigung zu meiner Befriedigung gefunden wird und die Leitung neu beantragt wird, dauert dies auch ca zwei Wochen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*wenn es bei ex-komtel erst mal läuft ...*

... dann kann man wirklich nicht meckern - aber wehe, du kommst mit einem änderungauftrag, so geschehen im letzten jahr ....

vier wochen vor dem umzug anderungskündigung angemeldet (neuen anschluss schalten, alten zum festen termin abmelden)

was passiert? telefonanschluss an der alten anschrift drei wochen zu früh gekappt dank eingabefehler des sachbearbeiters in schleswig.

nach einer woche notschaltung bekommen (da verdienstmäßig aufs internet angewiesen), kosten für die aufschaltung hat ex-komtel getragen, aber nur sehr zähneknirschend ...

umzugstag ist da, telefonanschluß in der neuen wohnung läuft nicht trotz telekom als netzanschliesser vor ort - es ist freitag abend und bei kom-versatel ist über das wochenende niemand zuständig.

was war? laut auskunft konnte man nicht definieren, wo der anschluss nun geschaltet werden sollte  :argue: also hat man lieber gar nichts geschaltet, noch vier tage ohne netzzugang  :bigcry: 

nachdem ich ziemlich sauer in der firmenzentrale rabatz gemacht und mich nicht (!) von der kundenbetreuerin habe abwimmeln lassen, hat dieser anbieter zumindestens eine monatsrechnung übernommen.

aber wie gesagt, wenn es erst einmal läuft ...


----------



## brain_washed (28 Mai 2004)

Ergänzung:


Nach dem gestrigen Gespräch mit dem Herrn aus dem Beschwerdemanagement nun folgendes


- Telefonie seit gestern Nachmittag wieder frei

- Internetzugang seit heute Nacht wieder frei



Warte jetzt auf auf einen weiteren Anruf bezüglich des "Entgegenkommens".


----------

